# time to reconstruct



## kausion (Mar 31, 2004)

i start today on a new me.its time to put away the pathetic attempts and start doing what my body was made for.thats to be solid and built like the greek gods.its time for me to become what i want and forget the others.its my time to shine and be what i need to be.i start it now.i started wit my breakfast of egg whites and oatmeal.I'm building on frame of 6'5 and 300 lbs but its my goal to turn this to pure muscle not the oatmeal lump like in my bowl.I'm about to my wensday bi and tri work out and few hrs later my cardio.i feel something in the horizon.and hopefully i can stick wit it.i do have to thank someoen special for showing me this forum and hopefully i'll get some help on this tough journey.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're looking for diet/workout suggestions, starting a journal is a good start.  But from being here for a few years, I can tell you that those willing to help will ask that you post your daily eating regimen and workout schedule.  With some persistance, you can achieve your goals ... but you must remember, it won't happen over night and consistency is the key to success.

Good luck


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep!

I'm from Ohio too.  Where abouts are you?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> If you're looking for diet/workout suggestions, starting a journal is a good start.  But from being here for a few years, I can tell you that those willing to help will ask that you post your daily eating regimen and workout schedule.  With some persistance, you can achieve your goals ... but you must remember, it won't happen over night and consistency is the key to success.
> 
> Good luck




 what he said! ^

Best of Luck


----------



## kausion (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks for the support everybody i did my measurements today it goes like this.19in bicep,14in forearm,52in chest,48in waist,34in thigh,20in calf.started my bi, tri's, and forearm routine today for my hr 1/2 work out.did 4 sets of reps 15x15x10x8 in my routine of concentraited curls,overhead bumb bell etensions,ez bar curls,rope pull downs,overhead ez curlbar ext,incline bench bicep curls,skull crushers,incline bench cable hammer curl,dumbbell kick backs,ez bar pull ups.i ate my lunch of grilled chicken salad wit light dressing.then i did my 30mins of cardio around 6pm,ate my steak and potatoe,now I'm relaxing.I'm from cleveland,oh.any other routines that you think would be benifficial would be appricated.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)

I wouldn't start out hitting things too hard. To be honest....IMO, I think you should focus on your diet first, train with the weights pretty moderately then slip cardio into your routine after 2 to 3 weeks.  You don't want to burn yourself out too soon.

Okay......Lets start here....What does your current diet look like?  After we get this squared away, we can work on a weight training routine. We'll see how this goes for a couple weeks and possibly introduce cardio in your life.  The thing you want to remember is, You don't want to the weight coming off too too fast, you'll end up looking like an empy trash bag that has been filled for years.  Your goal should be add muscle while slimming down and I think you can do that with diet and weight training. 

Are you taking any supplements?  If so, what kind?  Please say you're atleast taking a muli-Vitamin......

We're all here to support and motivate!!!!  You're off to a good start!!!  Keep up the hard work hon

Babs


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 1, 2004)

*Congrats on the start of a new YOU*

I'm so proud of you! See! I told you everyone is supersupportive, its helped me along, I'm  positive it'll keep you on track as well. Good Luck!


----------



## kausion (Apr 1, 2004)

chiquita   was my reason for comming here so i give her the biggest thank you.i'll be posting my meals later tonight I'm bout get my regime on right now,


----------



## kausion (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry people had rough night my father wasin E.R.thought he might had heart attakc we got to watch since he jsut ahd sever stroke 4 months ago and hes still recovering.as nervous as i was i still kept to my diet which is rare but hard.saturday is my break day but i still do my 30mins of low impact cardio on my exercise bike.my meals went 4 egg whites,half a steak trimmed no fat,and my protein shake,had low fat yougart for snack,had chicken salad grilled wit light ranchno chesse or any bullshit just veggies and chick.had small bowl oatmeal and protein shake for snack,then for dinner i had grilled chicken white rice and some juice.drnk about 5 glasses of water.and i started on my flaz oil,fish oil,glutamine,and protein today


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm from Ohio too.  Where abouts are you?


He is from 'near Cleveland'.

What part of the Buckeye state you from Babs?  I lived in Dayton for 17 years.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 3, 2004)

im so sorry 2 hear bout ur father, i know how it is to have alot of sickness in the fam. 
 congratulations on sticking w ur diet! shows ur dedicated


----------



## kausion (Apr 3, 2004)

thanks hun.its saturday.i started my eca today plus took my other supps.lil jittery.did chest and legs,butter flys,flat bench,incline smith bench,incline barbell press.did few bar lifts to start out and warm up.did some leg raises,militray leg presss,calf shrugs,hestiant to start squats since there hard for my height.waited a bit and did my cardio 5mins longer then normal.tookin my meals and whey,got to work tonight so I'll be walkin around the club in mentor lookin for trouble makers


----------



## kausion (Apr 4, 2004)

its sunday.this is my off day for lifting.i did take in my fish oil,flax oil,glutamine,and my E.C.A,i had oatmeal and 4 egg whites for breakfast 1 shake of whey,had some  low fat yougart for a snack 1shake of whey,had a slice of pizza for lunch(i know i know but it was only one slice with small side salad and no dressing and 1 shake whey,did my 30mins of low impact cardio on my exercise bike,had a shake and some peanuts unsalted,had dinner with strip steak/green beans/baked potatoe and my whey shake.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 5, 2004)

hey sweety 
   good, ur doing soo awesome! see i told u a journal would help keep u on track and people reply so like it makes u feel good and help motivate u 
  find any troublemakers the other nite? its monday btw


----------



## kausion (Apr 6, 2004)

did back today,good mornings,shrugs,bentover rows,deadlifts,took in my supplements.ate mostly chicken,salad,and yougart today for my meals.


----------



## kausion (Apr 7, 2004)

tuesday night-started out with oatmeal and 4 egg whites for breakfast 1 yolk 1 p-shake/had yougart for snack with some peanuts,1p-shake/had grilled chicken salad and with some green beans and carrots,1p-shake /bag tuna with mustard,1p-shake/had mongolian steamed chicken with some green peppers and onion in light sauce,some wild rice,1 p-shake. i did bi,tri,and fore today.bar hold,kickbacks,ez bar concentraited curls,dumb bell concentraited curls,skull crushers,tri pull downs,preacher curl,butterfly lifts.I'm keeping at ratio of 15x15x10x8.  did 45min low impact cardio on exercize bike,took in my 2c eca, 2c glutamine, 2c flax oil, 2c fish oil, 2 multi vita,6 glass of water,5 protein shakes 40g of protein


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey!! I just wanted to stop in a wish you luck!! I'm sorry about your father, I hope he's doing better.


----------



## kausion (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks i talked to trainer last night and showed him my personal journal i keep and he told me not to change everything so all my reading and question asking is payin off.mostly thanks to mudge and chiq for all there helpful info


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

jsut looked up at my journal posting my first couple days were off cause my different sleep sced it was actully thrusday bi,friday off,saturday was a off day,sunday chest legs,monday back,tuesday bi ,tri,fore,wendsday is my off,starting my new weight schedule since I'm watching my dad now and my sleep sched runs 7pm-11am awake 11-7 sleep so my mom isnt up all night.


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

its wensday, decided to change my mind and do tris and legs since these are my trouble spots,did my 45mins of cardio,took in my supples like usual,took in 4 egg whites and half a steak for breakfast 1pshake,yougart for snack 1-pshake,tuna and salad 1-pshake,peanuts and a yam 1-pshake,2 ground sirloin burgers no buns wild rice and 1p-shake dinner


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

my trainign sched is as following mon-back,cardio,abs/tues-bis,tri,fore,cardio,abs/wensday-tri,legs,chest,cardio,abs/thurs off cardio,abs/fri shoulders,cardio,abs/saturday chest,legs,cardio,abs/sunday off,cardio,abs


----------



## kausion (Apr 8, 2004)

took in my dailt supplements like normal.started with trimmed steak and some oatmeal 1p-shake/low fat yougart and peanuts and 1p-shake for snack/tuna and salad with 1p-shake for lunch/low fat yougart,slice of pizza, 1p-shake for snack/grilled chicken with onion and peppers,yam,1p-shake for dinner.took in my 45mins of low impact cardio and did my abs for 20mins.I'm starting to ahve alot more energy now.i also quit drinking beer and booze cause #1 the empty calories and #2 alcholism runs in my family.this by far next to my diet has been one the hardest things to do espically whne i work in multiple bars/clubs for work.but its all about pushin those buttons that makes us thrive harder


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 9, 2004)

congrats kaus! no more beer isa good thing! 
these r things i tell myself when im down cause im not "parta the crowd" lol 
1. u dont wake up the next day w a hangover
2. u remember everything everybody did and said,that was drunk
3. u dont have the risk of becoming an angry/crazy alchoholic anymore
4. u live a life w alot less "drama"
5. u stayed hydrated!
6. theres more, but i have word-finding difficulty sometimes 

 well i cant drink causea my meds n stuff..........so thats y when i do act crazy, i can apologize n say it was my meds.


----------



## kausion (Apr 10, 2004)

friday-did my shoulder routine.Bar lift,behind the head bar,W press,arnold press,side laterals.45mins of cardio and 20mins of abs.breakfast was 4 egg whites 1 yolk,1 chicken breast,1 p-shake/low fat yougart,peanuts,1p-shake/grilled chicken salad,1p-shake/bag tuna,low fat yougart,1p-shake/2 ground sirloin burgers with onion,cup of green beans,1p-shake    daily supplement like ususaly 2flax,2fish,2glutamine,1multi V,5 40g protein shakes,lots of water.  starting creatine on saturday


----------



## kausion (Apr 13, 2004)

saturday took in my supplements like usual  loading my creatine3 doses a day in some apple juice.did chest and legs .did inclines bench and flat bench,fly deck,barbell inclines,40yd lunges,leg press,concentraited leg curls,calf raises,did 45mins low impact cardio kept at about 17mph on the exercise bike.meals ran like this started out with steak and oatmeal 1p-shake,yougart peanuts 1 p-shake,grilled chicken salad with baked potatoe 1 p-shake/low fat yougart,chex mix,1p-shake/steak,green beans,wild rice 1p-shake.


----------



## kausion (Apr 13, 2004)

sunday its my off day for weights,did my supplements like usual.did my 45mins of cardio and my abs liek usual.took in 4 egg whites 1 yolk,some muslix ceral,1p-shake/chex mix,low fat yougart,1p-shake/tuna bagged and salad,1p-shake/peanut butter and whole wheat crackers,low fat yougrt 1p-shake/2 ground sirloin burgers no buns,yam,celery,1p-shake


----------



## kausion (Apr 13, 2004)

monday is back,good mornings,shrugs,t-bar raises,dead lifts,took in supplements liek usaul still loading the creatine 3 times aday with juice.took in egg white omlet with small peice of valvetta and some ham 1p-shake/peanuts and low fat yougart,1p-shake/grilled chicken salad,1p-shake/bag of tuna,low fat yougart,1p-shake/steak,yam,green beans,1p-shake


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 13, 2004)

keep at it kaus! ur doin good


----------

